# Touareg - Winter



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Touareg Fitments - Winter*




































............................


*PERFORMANCE WINTER*
If you are considering this catagory, you should be willing to
trade or sacrifice a little deep snow & a considerable amount
of ice traction for enhanced dry road handling.

• H Speed Rating or higher. 
• 60 series and lower profile/aspect ratio...FYI: All 60 series and
lower are considered "low profile."

• Begin with less tread depth, have different, somewhat less
effective "ice compounds." 
These tires are originally designed to meet the needs of winter
driving on European highways i.e., high speed potential. For us
here in North America, the characteristics of these tires, equates
to the driver's desire to maintain some of the performance handling
capabilities that your vehicle has with it's non-winter tires on it.
They trade a little ice and snow traction for enhanced handling
on dry roads and high speed capability and manuverability.

.
.

*STUDLESS ICE & SNOW* 
If you are considering this catagory, you should be willing to
sacrifice the enhanced dry road handling that the above listed
Performance Winter Tires provice. With this catagory of Winter
tire, you want to maximize snow and ice traction of your vehicle.

• Q-Speed Rated some models S or T speed rated. 

• These tires begin with deeper tread depth, and have an extremely
effective "ice compound." Because these tires are very focused for
the best traction possible traction, for the worst possible driving
conditions that you will potentially encounter, the tires in this
catagory, make no compromises of grip and traction in snow or
on ice.
These tires feature the latest in tread design and compound technology
to provide winter traction for cars and light trucks without the inconvenience
of using metal tire studs. They trade a little handling and high speed capability
for excellent ice and snow traction.

All Winter Tires are branded with "Snowflake on the Mountain" symbol,
which means that they meet severe snow service requirements.
A dedicated Winter Tire provides approximately 85% better traction
than any all-season tire would be able to provide in snow....Read: 
In reading the tire survey results, a ranking of an 8 for snow traction
of an all-season is only relative to other all-season tires. In relative
terms to make my point, if the ranking system (scale of 0-10), were
so capable, this would realistically mean that an 8 for snow traction
of a dedicated winter tire would be about a 14.
Due to their unique tread compounds and handling capabilities
all Winter Tires must be used in sets of four.

Click here for Complete list of Tech &/or FAQ Articles.



.
.




.
.

















Smart 
• Bolt-on traction, confidence and control 
• High quality, vehicle-specific, exact fitments 
• No “universal fit” or “dual bolt pattern” steel wheels 
• All wheels manufactured using strict quality control standards 
• Alloy and steel wheels meet or exceed all industry standards
including TUV and JWL 
Cost-Effective, Convenient 
• Protect your summer wheels from winter’s salt, slush and grime 
• All necessary hardware (lugs, center caps, centering rings, etc.)
included at no charge (See below).
• Inexpensive winter options make packages affordable 
• Easy, bolt-on installation before the first snow 
• Detailed installation instructions included 
• Never pay for mount/re-mount again 

Professional Mount & Balance 
• Free scratchless mounting 
• Free hidden weight balancing 
• Free Hunter Road Force™ balancing 

 Wheel & Tire packages are
mounted and balanced with Road Force
Hunter Balancing and if required, include
new lug hardware, Hubcentric Rings,
Center Caps and Rubber Valve Stems
(where Applicable). When purchasing
only wheels, valve stems are not
typically included. Your local installer
can install new valves when you have
your tires installed.

.
.

 
You'll probably also want 4 of each of these TPMS
Sensors & Valve Stems. These are OEM Beru and
allow full use of your TPMS for you winter package.
Make sure you mention them when ordering.

4....RDE005 *BERU* TPMS 433MHZ (HI-OUTPUT) 85.00 
4....RDV001 *BERU* 43MM LONG VALVE STEM 7.00
*** Be sure to turn off the TPMS system when transporting an
extra Wheel/Tire pkg., or transport seperately. Otherwise the 4 
extra transmitters overload the systems' receiver and send it into
a fault mode. If this happens you will lose the TPMS in the computer
menu. Just turn the system off before getting the new tire/wheel pkg.
close to the vehicle, reactivating it after everything is completed.
Otherwise, unloading the dismounted tires and moving them
well away from the vehicle, all you have to do is go back in
the memory system, turn on the tire pressure monitor, and
tell it to learn the new inflations. A customer, pulled the
fuses to the TPMS, went thru a start/restart cycle, and the
TPMS reappeared in the menu. You then have to wait until
you have gone thru a series of restarts for the TPMS fault
to cancel out -- maybe 15 to 20. Then just enter your
inflation pressures and tell the system to learn, and
you are back to green.

..........









............

................









............

.
.

...................

.


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:58 PM 12-23-2004_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

...
















All snows for the Touareg are at least H Speed rated, i.e., 
Performance Snows, providing improved handling when
compared to Q speed rated snows.
235/65-17 Tire Diameter 29.0"

*Use euro-metric (non P Metric)
235/65-17 only. P-metric tires do
NOT meet GAWR requirments*.

235/65HR17 BS BLIZZAK LM18 XL 179.00 
235/65HR17 DU GRTRK WT M2 XL 109.00

255/60-17 Tire Diameter 29.0"

255/60HR17 CO 4X4 WINTERCONTACT 121.00 
255/60HR17 PI SCOR ICE & SN 95.00 
255/60HR17 DU WINT SPORT M2 152.00

255/55-18 Tire Diameter 29.0

255/55HR18 BS BLIZZAK LM-22 247.00 
255/55HR18 BS BLIZZAK LM22 XL 249.00 
255/55HR18 PI SCOR ICE & SN 155.00 
255/55HR18 DU GRTRK WTM2 192.00
255/55HR18 CO 4X4 WINTERCONTACT 236.00 
255/55VR18 CO 4X4 WINTERCONTACT 236.00 











17X7.5 5-130 ET55 ATI S5 149.00 26 lb
** 17" Does Not fit the TDI*
18X8 5-130 ET55 ATI S5 239.00 28.7 lb 

This is my "Winter Wheel" designed, engineered
and manufactured *SPECIFICALLY* for the *Touareg*.
There is no need to ask me if this wheel fits.
Exception: ** 17" Does Not fit the TDI*
AT Italia is an Italian wheel manufacturer
of equal quality to your OEM wheels.

















.
.

...................

.




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 5:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------

